# MongoDB Passwort Problem



## AccountJava123 (16. Nov 2016)

Hallo,

ich habe ein Problem. Ich habe bei MongoDB ein User erstellt, die Rechte verteilt und Passwort erstellt. Das Problem an der Sache ist, dass es anscheinend ein "Default-User" gibt, da ich mit RoboMongo auf den MongoDB Server ohne Passwort betreten kann.
Wie kann ich das verhindern und warum ist das eigentlich so?

Würde mich freuen, wenn ich Antworten kriegen würde.

Danke


----------

